# Clash of Clans



## devdev (24/9/14)

I know I have asked before, but I am looking for reliable fellow clanners to link up with and possibly join in an alliance.

Let's get the list going 

devdev = devyl13


----------



## MurderDoll (24/9/14)

Dev. I'm in a clan with some okes at work. If you want you can join us? Very social clan, we help each other with troops we do war quite often as well. 

Levels range from 2000+ trophies down to around 300 I think.


Oh and mine is Greg
Very original. I know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moolies86 (14/6/16)

Any of you into castle clash ?


----------



## Seemo.wm (23/6/17)

Clash royale all the way!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (30/6/17)

FortAsh on Clash of Clans and Clash Royale

Fresh TH11 on COC. Maxed TH10 defence. AQ 45, BK 35 and GW going 14 now. 248 level 11 walls, rest level 10. Tired of the grind now so slowing down and probably do a .5 route after 1.5 years playing this game.

Been in a clan called GoDzOfWaR (#PPLY8VQ2) since I started playing. Serious war clan that always wars although you don't need to participate if you don't want to. I skip weekends to focus on the family. You also don't need to have both both heroes to war. Anyone keen to join can send a request and mention me.

Level 11 on CR in clan RSA Escape. It's open but we look for people who are active in donations and gaining trophies for the clan chest. repeated inactive people for weeks will get kicked. We're not fussy about trophies level but we're 8 away from top 200 so it would be nice to get high trophy players. I'm currently sitting in Challenger 2 with mostly level 9 rares or equivalent in my main deck.


----------



## Dietz (30/6/17)

Clashing all the way!!

DIETZ = ARCZILLA
ZA GREEN GOLEMZ


----------



## Vaporeon13 (6/9/17)

Been playing since November 2014, I took a break for about a year or so.

Max TH9 except for walls and a few DE troops to max upgrade. BK is lv20, AQ is lv16.

I play when I can, the Ol' Lady complains a lot about it so kinda play between shields. I'm in a clan with some work colleagues but we a chilled bunch.


----------



## Raindance (6/9/17)

Vaporeon13 said:


> Been playing since November 2014, I took a break for about a year or so.
> 
> Max TH9 except for walls and a few DE troops to max upgrade. BK is lv20, AQ is lv16.
> 
> I play when I can, the Ol' Lady complains a lot about it so kinda play between shields. I'm in a clan with some work colleagues but we a chilled bunch.


English please?

Lol.


----------

